

How to Tweet Your Way to Good Customer Service - tutu
http://www.consultengh.com/blog/post/61/How_to_Use_the_Twitter_fail_Hashtag_Part_II/

======
waterside81
This is exactly what our startup does - facilitate the customer service
process.

It's amazing how many people have started to use Twitter as their primary
source of communication with the companies they do business with. Twitter
enforces complaints to be succinct and to the point and since it's
asynchronous, you can get on with your day, rather than being on hold with
elevator music playing.

And like the author states, it's such an easy win for the company, even if the
reply back is "Give me a call at XXX-XXX-XXXX and I'll help out" or "Send me
an email at XXX@example.com".

------
unfortunate
Customer service over Twitter is an obvious plus. Though I don't think it's
possible to achieve anything (At least, anything that involves private/account
information, without following/DM-ing), it certainly looks good on the
company. When complaining about a problem, even if the response is just "Hi,
please send an email to [address]", it shows they are prepared to communicate
with their customers.

~~~
tutu
I also think that the most important part in all of this is the timeliness of
their responses. 15 minute responses shows that businesses are investing money
into social media by hiring people to watch Twitter feeds or personal handles
at all hours of the day.

~~~
tutu
Also - the author, @lindseyengh, doesn't even have a lot of Twitter followers
(153), so it's not like she has the biggest stretch, either. At least on
social media, it seems as though companies care about the little guys, too.

------
KenjiCrosland
I like the idea of using hashtags to amplify one's grievances with a company
on twitter. Is there a good way to research appropriate ones, I wonder?

------
ashrust
Here at Klout, we're seeing a lot of companies respond to mentioners based on
their Klout score.

~~~
volandovengo
Do you tweet out their Klout score when it increases? Seems like a smart
strategy to get a response.

~~~
ashrust
No, users can send tweets about their score but a lot of businesses use our
api to track and organize their incoming requests from social media.

